# my roommate stopped talking to me



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

usually my roommate is pretty talkative with me. most of the time, she says hi to me when she enters the apartment. says bye when she leaves. but today, she got home and didn't say a word to me. she spoke to our other roommate for like ten minutes and they were laughing and everything. i feel like i did somethibg wrong. i feel like she's mad at me. but i can't think of anything i said or did that would have made het mad. what did i do?

also, about 30 mins ago, she mentioned to me that the dryer wasn't working. but that was it. i know it would be easy to just ask her if something's wrong but get really anxious confronting ppl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just play it cool for now, if this behavior continues then confront her.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you ever say hi/bye to her first? I find that people get tired of initiating the talking and just begin ignoring me.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

probably isnt mad. why not try saying hi, starting a convo? if u still sense tension, then ask, is everything ok? see my threads. i had mad roommate issues . we are friends now


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Memory said:


> Do you ever say hi/bye to her first? I find that people get tired of initiating the talking and just begin ignoring me.


i barely do. that's a good point, i could try to initiate the conversations more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

i've been starting to say hi and bye to them more often now but today both of my roommates didn't say i word to me. it's like now if i want them to talk to me, i have to initiate everything. she just left the apartment with our other roommate and they didn't say bye. and what's weird is that she usually never hangs our with our other roommate, she usually hangs out with me or her family. i feel like i did something wrong. should i ask her if she's upset at me?

they still seem nice to me, it's just that our conversations are now really short and different than they used to me before. so should i just confront my roommate that i was sort of having issues with before? i should i confront both of them now? this is really difficult for me cause i get super anxious doing this. but now i honestly don't know what to do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ confront both of them and get it over with. The longer you wait the more the anxiety builds.


----------



## fsujoseph (Sep 3, 2012)

I think you're just overthinking it. If you bring it up then they'll be like wtf... seriously everything is probably fine

Also remember they're your roommates, not best friends


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

fsujoseph said:


> I think you're just overthinking it. If you bring it up then they'll be like wtf... seriously everything is probably fine
> 
> Also remember they're your roommates, not best friends


i know they're not my best friends. i mean we've all only been roommates for less than a month. it's just that, during the times we hung out together, i thought i was getting along with her and becoming closer to her. now she barely talks to me and it feels like the atmosphere completely changed.


----------

